# Gym work and Tai chi



## Valhalla (Sep 19, 2010)

I have been going to the gym for a year now and have just started relearning my Yang style Tai Chi (almost a 10 years). 

I have noticed that a: I have lost a lot of flexability especially in the legs and
b: I have not strength or stamina to stay in position ie. crouch for a period of time.

Can anyone offer some advice in what I need to change in my gym work?

I do a set  (as much as I can remember) after I've been to the gym to help stretch out.


----------



## AidanO (Sep 20, 2010)

Valhalla said:


> I have been going to the gym for a year now and have just started relearning my Yang style Tai Chi (almost a 10 years).
> 
> I have noticed that a: I have lost a lot of flexability especially in the legs and
> b: I have not strength or stamina to stay in position ie. crouch for a period of time.
> ...



Have you done almost 10 years of Yang? Or 10 years since you last did it?

I have a constant battle with my leg flexibility. If I don't stretch every day, it feels like I've regressed about a year. I can touch my knuckles to the ground in a straight stretch, but still, I feel tight.

As for what to do as part of your gym work for Taiji? Nothing, just do your forms and standing to build up strength. I generally train for an hour a day just in form work, 30 minutes on the 108 and then 30 minutes of the 54 jian form and I'm left sweating with much stronger legs than normal gymwork ever gave me.


----------



## AidanO (Sep 20, 2010)

Also, forgot to add, running for just general usable cardio fitness is a good thing as well. While it's easier to cycle or various other exercises, running is certainly the most practical for day to day usage apart from your Taiji.


----------



## Valhalla (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks AidanO

It is 10 years since I practiced :erg:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 20, 2010)

Valhalla said:


> I have been going to the gym for a year now and have just started relearning my Yang style Tai Chi (almost a 10 years).
> 
> I have noticed that a: I have lost a lot of flexability especially in the legs and
> b: I have not strength or stamina to stay in position ie. crouch for a period of time.
> ...


 
Do the form (slowly) at least 1 time a day, 3 is better

Pick a posture and stand in it for 3 minutes per side to start. Build to about 10 minutes per side. Pick several postures.

Now when you say "my Yang style Tai Chi" what exactly are you talking about

24 form, 88/103/108 form, etc?

At this point I would look at it as separate from my gym workout and to be honest basing this on your gym workout may impede you Yang Taiji at this point. Later it will be fine but early on it is not such a good idea if you in fact are trying to learn Taijiquan. However if you are looking at this as just another aspect of a workout that is different.

And after a 10 year break I highly suggest finding a sifu.


----------



## Valhalla (Sep 20, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Do the form (slowly) at least 1 time a day, 3 is better
> 
> Pick a posture and stand in it for 3 minutes per side to start. Build to about 10 minutes per side. Pick several postures.
> 
> ...



I started of at the Fu Shen Yaun Tai Chi then the gap now I'm with a teacher that is teaching the Yang 85 form. He was taught by Fu Shen Yuan. I spent I while trying to find a school that did the same form the was close to where I live. Couldn't make myself go to Taoist or go to the Karate Dojos offering their take on Tai chi.


----------



## mograph (Sep 20, 2010)

For me, the hardest part of working out in the gym is keeping my whole-body awareness, since so many of the exercises are designed to isolate certain muscles or functions. 

There's also the problem that if in the gym, we use small weights so we can engage our whole body easily (at least at the beginning), we look like little girly-men. 

Anyway, next time I go to the gym, I'm going to see what I can do to engage the whole body. Maybe more compound exercises?


----------



## Carol (Sep 20, 2010)

Valhalla said:


> I have been going to the gym for a year now and have just started relearning my Yang style Tai Chi (almost a 10 years).
> 
> I have noticed that a: I have lost a lot of flexability especially in the legs and
> b: I have not strength or stamina to stay in position ie. crouch for a period of time.
> ...



Strength is a critical component of balance and flexibility.  Pound for pound, the strongest people tend to be gymnasts and acrobats....the same folks that are also the most flexible.

Working out at the gym is not always the same as working out in a way that will help a person achieve their goals.   Many folks work out without paying the attention they should to proper body mechanics, especially when encorporating full range of motion.   

Try working with a personal trainer that can help you structure a program shaped to you, with your goals in mind.


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 20, 2010)

I know stuff all about Tai Chi , I am a Wing Chun man .
But what I have found over the years is that the typical body building type of isolation exercises really wreck my performance in Wing Chun , they make me slower and make it harder for me to relax.

But for some reason doing bodyweight exercises , or using a kettle bell does not seem to have any detrimental effect on my Wing Chun.


----------



## Valhalla (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. 

I will take it all to heart. 

It'll be a long road but worth it.


----------



## Quotheraving (Sep 21, 2010)

mograph said:


> There's also the problem that if in the gym, we use small weights so we can engage our whole body easily (at least at the beginning), we look like little girly-men.


Hey if anyone thinks that's weird just tell em that they're misinformed. Lighter weights still build big muscles- it's the fatigue that counts.
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/08/100811125943.htm


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 21, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> I know stuff all about Tai Chi , I am a Wing Chun man .
> But what I have found over the years is that the typical body building type of isolation exercises really wreck my performance in Wing Chun , they make me slower and make it harder for me to relax.
> 
> But for some reason doing bodyweight exercises , or using a kettle bell does not seem to have any detrimental effect on my Wing Chun.


 
You are correct as it applies to Taiji too.

All I can say is that my sifu says and what the Chen family says. Any type of weight lifting done prior to understanding how to use your body as one unit is detrimental to taijiquan. Weightlifting without that understanding will isolate muscles and it is not how you want to train for Taijiquan. And based on my little experience with Wing Chun I would say it is much the same there as well.

My Yang sifu (over 50 years Yang Style), other than Taijiquan, does body weight exercises only


----------

